# A new pod system, the OSMALL kit from Vaporesso, simple and affordable



## Vaporesso (27/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/2/20)

Is this a replaceable, refillable or disposable pod?
I see the pod device is rechargable


----------



## Vaporesso (28/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Is this a replaceable, refillable or disposable pod?
> I see the pod device is rechargable


Kinda the same style as the previous Zero kit, but button free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (2/3/20)

The Osmall kit is kinda like the previous Zero kit, with button-free, here are some highlight features:

1. *1.2ohm coil* with new *flax cotton and non-woven fabrics*
High nicotine delivery with dense vapor and pure flavor

2. *350mAh battery* with *2ml capacity* in a compact size

3. *Omni board mini *with 5 safety protections

4. Affordable at *13.9$ MSRP*
More details here https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/osmall
How do you like this small device?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vaporesso (10/3/20)

Hand check the OSMALL kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (16/3/20)

Four colors of the OSMALL kit, which do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Four colors of the OSMALL kit, which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 192317



All four!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (1/4/20)

OSMALL Review by DJLSB Vapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (2/4/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Four colors of the OSMALL kit, which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 192317


Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deemo (3/4/20)

Definitely the Black

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/20)

Vaporesso said:


> OSMALL Review by DJLSB Vapes




This sounds like a great little device 
Also like the black

Backup for the backup’s backup

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/20)

They grey is slick

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/4/20)

Like the red myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Four colors of the OSMALL kit, which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 192317


The blue looks perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/4/20)

Colour doesn't matter it just has to work perfectly everytime.
All four colours looks good.


----------



## Vaporesso (7/4/20)

Deemo said:


> Definitely the Black


Yes, it's always the classic color

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/4/20)

like the autofire feature.


----------



## Safz_b (9/4/20)

Nice simple sleek

Black and grey look great


----------



## Vaporesso (17/4/20)

Full-color hand check!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

